# San Juan Islands



## morrison (Jul 6, 2004)

She who must be obeyed has decreed that, next summer, we are to take our family holiday in the Pacific Northwest with my parents and my brother's brood. (Her penchant for planning trips seasons (if not years) in advance is a matter for another post in a different forum . . . at least it's my family and not hers.)

The choices are the San Juan Islands or Priest Lake in Northern Idaho. I have family in Couer d'alene and Sand Point, so I am familiar with Northern Idaho. I am curious, though, about the road cycling opportunities in the San Juans; particularly insofar as my road retreats will be my only escape from my kin. Any comments?

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Great cycling in the San Juans*

You just have to be ready for cool marine air. The Olympic mountains provide a "rain shadow" for the San Juan Islands. But you could still get a variety of weather. The riding is rural, scenic, hilly, and fun. Get on the ferry and try a different island, like Lopez. It's fun to ride the ferry with a bike. While cars can wait for hours, the bikes go right to the front of the line.


----------



## morrison (Jul 6, 2004)

Fordy said:


> You just have to be ready for cool marine air. The Olympic mountains provide a "rain shadow" for the San Juan Islands. But you could still get a variety of weather. The riding is rural, scenic, hilly, and fun. Get on the ferry and try a different island, like Lopez. It's fun to ride the ferry with a bike. While cars can wait for hours, the bikes go right to the front of the line.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## pappymd (Mar 3, 2005)

It's a great place to ride. Someone posted pics this past summer.

http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/san-juan-islands/


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

*other islands*

I live in Seattle and have done a fair amt of San Juan boating ..... i would recommend a trip up to the Canadian gulf islands particularly Salt Spring Island. Their weekend market is very cool especially if you like goat cheese.
You will get excellent weather in August or September, but might luck out anytime from May to Nov.
I think the Olympic Penn and Vancouver Island are fairly popular cycling spots so if you wanted to skip the islands that would be an option.

Personally I would head to Vancouver or Whistler and either road or mtn bike

cheers


----------

